# TT complete; Post Surgery Calcium issues



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

So; My TT was completed on June 10th. The surgery was 4 1/2 hours and the left side had to be scooped from under my collarbone.

The pain was much more than I'd expected for days 1 and 2 and they did not control it well at all but by day 3 manageable. I was also hypo before the surgery, so no surprise that I was hypo immediately after (TSH 7; Ft4 0.7) so I was started immediately on 125mg of genetric levo. Its NOT what my endocrinologist had prescribed (he prescribed 150mg) but as I was in the hospital I had no control over it and don't want to change now.
My biggest issue is my calcium. The surgeon SAID all FOUR parathyroids were visualized and left inside but due to the size of my thyroid and one had to be scraped off the thyroid they are probably traumatized. My calcium dropped post surgery to 0.95 which is apparently very low and I definitely had severe symptoms (tingling, vibration of legs and feet and hands). I had to stay an additional day to get IV calcium and tons of oral calcium. I'm on calcium every 4 hours, but I still have slight symptoms of low calcium (slight tingling). I can not put 4 hours between my levo and the calcium so I know its not optimal. The surgeon said that's 'o.k' that there only needs to be an hour but I know I'm not getting the best absorption of my meds.

I'm also on calcitriol 2x a day.

I go tomorrow to get my calcium levels checked.

Anyone else have post surgical calcium issues that have a POSITIVE outcome?

Words of advice/wisdom?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can take a few days for those parathyroids to wake up. I didn't have that issue but we have a number of posters who have dealt with it. I'm sure they'll be around soon. My recollection is that they had to just keep up on the oral calcium until the parathyroids start working.


----------



## MKO (Jun 8, 2015)

Lori, I don't have any experience or words of wisdom to offer yet, but was sorry to hear you had a rough go of it all and hope it won't be long until you're feeling so much better! Well done getting through it all.

PS You may not recall me, but you posted on my thread just a day ahead of your surgery.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi MKO! Yes, I remember you  Thanks for your kind words  Hoping this is just a small speed bump and not a big one


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a bit of trouble but not as severe as you have experienced. The parathyroids do get beat up a bit during surgery. Hopefully, they will begin to recover soon. You are 4 days out now, it may take a bit longer than normal. Hang in there, it really will get better.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I lost a parathyroid during surgery (my thyroid was big and sticky and one got hidden up in it and wasn't discovered until pathology), but my calcium levels have been fine. I would say give it a week or two while your parathyroids recover; they've just been through the wringer.


----------



## MKO (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds like it will be just a short-term blip, Lori. I'm rooting for you and will be following in your footsteps in about 6 weeks. Hang in there!


----------

